# new FL huge hog pics



## OFD2Truck (Apr 9, 2005)

If anyone knows how to post pics, email me and I will send you some new pics of the 1100#+ hog shot in Florida.  I work with Larry here at the Fire Dept. and he sent me new ones of hog while at the processor.  You can email me at....givemeavent@hotmail.com  I will send them to you and if you could post them for me, that would be great!..Thanks...Dave


----------



## OFD2Truck (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks, I just sent them and hope you can post them, email me back if there is a problem


----------



## OFD2Truck (Apr 9, 2005)

New pics will be here in a little bit! Augie has them and is going to post them.....be patient!!!


----------



## Augie (Apr 9, 2005)

Here Ya go! A real monster. Larry should have had National Geographic make a show about him instead of the puny Ga. hog that was only 850 lbs.  


























And the text from an email sent to me.

The fellow in the pictures is Larry Earley, He lives about 30 miles from Orlando, in the very rural community of Okahumpka, just off the Florida turnpike in Lake County, Florida. He has 20 acres of land and on it, a few cows and horses. Mostly it's pasture land that is fenced with woods surrounding him.  He is neighbored by a larger cattle ranch. His neighbor has complained for several years that wild hogs had been raiding his cattle feeders and salt licks. Last month he saw what he thought was a cow in his pond and went to see if it was stuck in the mud and would have to be pulled out. When he got close enough to realize it was hog, the thing made a charge at him. He had driven his truck down to the pond and carries a pistol in it (as any Florida redneck would, and I say that with genuine affection). He got his handgun and when it came at him again, he shot it twice and killed it. Wild hogs in Florida usually run from 100-400 pounds with a 400 pounder being a monster. Because this one had been feasting on grain for several years it had grown to mamoth size. When Larry took it to the processor it weighed in at over 1100 pounds! The meat has no wild taste, as it was grain feed and the Larry is quite the hero. He has fed may fireman and provided the homeless shelter in downtown Orlando with a couple of meals.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting them, computer here at work wont let me get on.  I keep waiting for someone to claim these are fake or the pics have been doctored.  Like I have stated. larry isnt the biggest guy in the world but either way, that is an enormous hog.  Rack magazine (a buckmasters publication) will showcase this pig in its june edition according to Larry, he just got the mount back from the taxidermist.  Enjoy the pics


----------



## ofdtruckie (Apr 9, 2005)

That is definitely a true story because I to work with Larry. Just curious what the record is in Ga. I met an old man in Hawkensville who we buy feed from and he had a huge pig around 1000# mark on the wall with pictures. Red Predater was there with me and can verify the validityof it. It looked like a giant bear about 7 feet long.


----------



## red tail (Apr 9, 2005)

What a slab of ham.


----------



## killNgrill (Apr 10, 2005)

oh, dear God


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 10, 2005)

Did somebody say sausage biscuits for all Woody Members?? Man what a piggy.


----------



## leo (Apr 10, 2005)

*Thats a whole lot of hog*

Thanks a bunch for sharing OFD2Truck  


How long ago was that monster shot

leo


----------



## leroy (Apr 10, 2005)

hogzilla still got him beat on tusk length!


----------



## pitbull (Apr 10, 2005)

That hog has alot of domestic in him. He has a real short snout and its pink.


----------



## Augie (Apr 10, 2005)

That ol' boy with the Ga. fish farm was pretty slick about Hogzilla, gotta admit. To get National Geographic to come make a show on a farm that offers pay for hog hunt's?
I'd like to see his bookings for this year after that show!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 10, 2005)

man that thing is a beast of a hog


----------



## Augie (Apr 10, 2005)

pitbull said:
			
		

> That hog has alot of domestic in him. He has a real short snout and its pink.



Yep! I'm guessing Yorkshire mix.

Hogzilla was found to be hampshire mix.

I've got a pretty little gilt mix running my property with a hampshire stripe on her, hope she gets to grow and have some piggies before she's shot or trapped.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got skeered


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 10, 2005)

What a MONSTER !!!!!!!


----------



## OFD2Truck (Apr 11, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, that hog was taken approx 6 mo. ago.  Larry says what alot of you have regarding the domestic issue.  He beleives it has alot of domestic in him.  Neighbor states he had seen the hog a few times but this was the first time larry had seen it.  Shot it with his 44mag......big ol' boy!


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 12, 2005)

Craig Knight said:
			
		

> Did somebody say sausage biscuits for all Woody Members?? Man what a piggy.



For life!!!

Tommy


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 12, 2005)

I bet his mom called him "Babe"...


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 13, 2005)

That is alot of pork!


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2006)

Old post, but I had to ask.....still got pork in the freezer?


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 24, 2006)

the thing bent the bucket on the tractor!grain fed,i bet that farmers feed bill drops considerable with that hoss outa the picture!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 24, 2006)

what a hog!!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm gettin' the "red X" on the first four pics....Can anyone else see them? 

Dang sho nuff a BEAST!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Jan 26, 2006)

oh wow.......if that thing came after me i would wet myself.


----------



## PFDR1 (Jan 26, 2006)

How many BLT's do you think you could fix out of that piggy?


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

Dude needs a bumper sticker..."Got Pork"


yeah,....I'd wet myself, too, if he was coming after me....it'd certainly be the fastest sprint I've ever made


----------



## How2fish (Jan 27, 2006)

Yikes could you see walking up on that poker on the way to the stand before 1st light...   What a hog what a hog good golly what a hog.


----------



## 12pt Norm (Jan 27, 2006)

I would have let it walk!            

     CLOSER TO THE TRUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWbowhunter (Jan 31, 2006)

I tjhought it was a hoax. Urban ledgend...but I guess I was wrong

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/bighog.asp


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jan 31, 2006)

that is one hoss-daddy hog right there


----------



## Win270Brown (Jan 31, 2006)

Dang!!!


----------

